# Tour de Suisse



## Adam4868 (15 Jun 2019)

A look at the current form of Thomas/Bernal coming into the tour.Looks like a pretty good line up for this race.


----------



## rich p (15 Jun 2019)

I hope G wasn't eating all the empanadas in Teneriffe


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Jun 2019)

Joint tour leaders for Thomas and Bernal ?


----------



## lane (15 Jun 2019)

How can I watch it on TV?


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Jun 2019)

lane said:


> How can I watch it on TV?


Eurosport think it's on about 2 ish


----------



## mjr (15 Jun 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Eurosport think it's on about 2 ish


Not on mine  Anyone spotted it on any other free TV?


----------



## brommers (16 Jun 2019)

It's on Eurosport Player today 2.25pm, neither of the two main channels, so won't have any commentary.


----------



## rich p (16 Jun 2019)

Solid ride by Geraint to finish only 17 secs behind Rohan Dennis and ahead of the other GCers


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Jun 2019)

Sanchez took a good stage win after a breakaway on his own. Sagan came 2nd he also looked good.Feel like the chasers/peleton fecked up there.


----------



## rich p (16 Jun 2019)

I still find it hard to trust/like LLS


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jun 2019)

Sagan or Vivianni kind of day ?


----------



## roadrash (17 Jun 2019)

comfortable win for sagan


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jun 2019)

Back to form by the way he took that Sprint.


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jun 2019)

Nice 5th place in that for Ben Swift as well.


----------



## roadrash (17 Jun 2019)

he did look strong, lots of pushing and barging for position in the last couple of km, nice to see degenkolb in the mix too


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jun 2019)

Degenkolb had the perfect lead out but couldn't match Sagan for strength there,Vivianni came past him too.


----------



## roadrash (18 Jun 2019)

not good for ineos….Geraint Thomas down in a crash with shoulder injury, don't know how bad it is yet


----------



## yello (18 Jun 2019)

He's being taken to hospital for xray BUT he took his shirt of himself so I very much doubt it's a clavicule fracture. Hopefully just cautionary rather than a suspected problem.


----------



## grellboy (18 Jun 2019)

Fantastic aerial shot of finish. They should do this more often, much clearer than frontal shot.


----------



## roadrash (18 Jun 2019)

From ineos website..
..
Geraint Thomas has escaped relatively unscathed following today’s crash at the Tour de Suisse.

Thomas was taken straight to hospital having suffered abrasions on his shoulder and a cut above his right eye in the wake of the crash, but thankfully the 33 year old has not sustained any further injuries.

Speaking to *TeamINEOS.com*, the reigning Tour de France champion explained how the incident occurred, commenting: “There was a lip in the road that came out of nowhere. An Astana rider hit the lip and crashed and I had nowhere to go. I landed on my shoulder and my face and there was quite a bit of blood. You’ve always got to be cautious with a head injury, and whilst I was keen to carry on, the doctors made the right decision to pull me out of the race.”

Thomas’ involvement in the Tour de France isn’t likely to be affected by today’s crash and he is already looking forward to being on the start line in Brussels on July 6th, adding: “Clearly it’s frustrating and a small setback for my Tour de France preparations, but there’s still plenty of time before we start in Brussels in a few weeks’ time. We will recalibrate and I’m sure my coach Tim (Kerrison) will have a plan in place to ensure I’m ready for July 6th.”


----------



## roadrash (18 Jun 2019)

zeits wasn't so lucky in the same crash
..Due to a crash with around 35 km to go into stage 4 of the Tour de Suisse, the Astana rider Andrey Zeits suffered a complex fracture of the left collarbone as well as a superficial fracture of the 5th rib.


----------



## themosquitoking (18 Jun 2019)

Great sprint by iViviani today, sold Sagan a dummy and it won him the stage.


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2019)

themosquitoking said:


> Great sprint by iViviani today, sold Sagan a dummy and it won him the stage.


Why on earth would Sagan buy Bouhanni?


----------



## Paulus (19 Jun 2019)

lane said:


> How can I watch it on TV?





Adam4868 said:


> Eurosport think it's on about 2 ish





brommers said:


> It's on Eurosport Player today 2.25pm, neither of the two main channels, so won't have any commentary.


Eurosport 2 has the highlights on at 7.00pm


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jun 2019)

Paulus said:


> Eurosport 2 has the highlights on at 7.00pm


Or on demand for weeks after that!

I don't know why some streaming services insist on keeping to a silly broadcast model when really they should work like Netflix and just let us watch what we want, when we want to. (Some races don't make it to their On Demand service.)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jun 2019)

ColinJ said:


> Or on demand for weeks after that!
> 
> I don't know why some streaming services insist on keeping to a silly broadcast model when really they should work like Netflix and just let us watch what we want, when we want to. (Some races don't make it to their On Demand service.)


Do Eurosport hold the rights to long term streaming of most races? I'd imagine that rights come at a price.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Jun 2019)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Do Eurosport hold the rights to long term streaming of most races? I'd imagine that rights come at a price.


I see what you mean, but a lot of races ARE available for several weeks on demand anyway.

I have seen people complaining that they missed the highlights 'broadcast' when the same coverage was available on demand.


----------



## roadrash (19 Jun 2019)

Another win for Vivianni, Sagan in second


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Jun 2019)

Where's Degenkolb in these sprints ? It's been a Vivianni v Sagan love fest !


----------



## Adam4868 (19 Jun 2019)

Mountains tommorow ! Ineos aren't taking any risks with Bernal.


----------



## roadrash (20 Jun 2019)

Antwan Tolhoek takes the stage win for jumbo visma and Bernal takes the leaders jersey.


----------



## Adam4868 (20 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> Antwan Tolhoek takes the stage win for jumbo visma and Bernal takes the leaders jersey.


Caught the last 7k Bernal did look good there but I'm glad Tolhoek held on for the stage.


----------



## roadrash (20 Jun 2019)

he earned it after being out in the break all day


----------



## Crackle (21 Jun 2019)

Bernal needs to put some more distance into Dennis today before the TT tomorrow


----------



## Crackle (21 Jun 2019)

Excellent stage this.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Jun 2019)

Textbook climber's win for Bernal. But has he got enough over Dennis, who did very well today, for the final TT? I don't think so.


----------



## Crackle (21 Jun 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Textbook climber's win for Bernal. But has he got enough over Dennis, who did very well today, for the final TT? I don't think so.


It's not enough is it. He lost 26 seconds over 9k and tomorrow is 17K. Of course he is the Colombian TT champion...........


----------



## roadrash (22 Jun 2019)

bernal keeps the leaders jersey , Lampard takes the stage win


----------



## rich p (22 Jun 2019)

Decent ride by Bernal to only lose 19 secs to the TT world champ.


----------



## Crackle (22 Jun 2019)

rich p said:


> Decent ride by Bernal to only lose 19 secs to the TT world champ.


Equally, a poor ride from Dennis, not a result I was expecting. Bernal has surely got this sewn up now.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jun 2019)

rich p said:


> Decent ride by Bernal to only lose 19 secs to the TT world champ.


Pushed himself to the limit,bet Dave shat himself on that corner....

View: https://twitter.com/TeamINEOS/status/1142474459397394434?s=19


----------



## Crackle (22 Jun 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Pushed himself to the limit,bet Dave shat himself on that corner....
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/TeamINEOS/status/1142474459397394434?s=19



Holy poodles!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jun 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Pushed himself to the limit,bet Dave shat himself on that corner....
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/TeamINEOS/status/1142474459397394434?s=19



Did well, very well, to stay upright there.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jun 2019)

Glad Ineos have had a word about unnecessary risks...
From Bernal.
“I was a little bit scared because I took the corner really fast. It was a risk but I think I took a couple of seconds in the corner,” Bernal said.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jun 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Glad Ineos have had a word about unnecessary risks...
> From Bernal.
> “I was a little bit scared because I took the corner really fast. It was a risk but I think I took a couple of seconds in the corner,” Bernal said.


Sure, and from what I saw he lost far more that a couple of seconds getting back up to speed.


----------



## roadrash (22 Jun 2019)

He certainly did lose a couple of seconds in that corner, I would love to have seen brailsfords face


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> He certainly did lose a couple of seconds in that corner, I would love to have seen brailsfords face


Something like Lampaerts..

View: https://twitter.com/tourdegila/status/1142452996321763330?s=19


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Jun 2019)

I hope Hugh Carthy can hang on for what would be a unbelievable stage win.Stunning scenery on this climb.


----------



## rich p (23 Jun 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> I hope Hugh Carthy can hang on for what would be a unbelievable stage win.Stunning scenery on this climb.


Is it on telly Adam?


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Jun 2019)

rich p said:


> Is it on telly Adam?


Eurosport on my phone app thingy.I don't know if it's different to the TV.


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Jun 2019)

Just looked a tv guide @rich p and it's not on till 6.30 highlights.I didn't know the player/app was different to the TV ? You live and learn...
Had to go out and be sociable so I'll watch highlights on TV tonight.


----------



## roadrash (23 Jun 2019)

your right the scenery is stunning, got to be the best scenery of all the races ive seen


----------



## rich p (23 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> your right the scenery is stunning, got to be the best scenery of all the races ive seen


I love Slovenia too. I cycle toured there and it's a beaut.


----------



## roadrash (23 Jun 2019)

well , did hugh carthy hang on...… I wont spoil it ,...... you will have to watch the highlights


----------



## roadrash (23 Jun 2019)

usual response from bernal when asked about the T.D.F..... G is our leader and I am happy to work for him


----------



## roadrash (23 Jun 2019)

just watching the closing stages of tour of Slovenia now @rich p


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Jun 2019)

roadrash said:


> usual response from bernal when asked about the T.D.F..... G is our leader and I am happy to work for him



Or, reading between the lines, "one sign of weakness and I will kill him and ride over his still warm corpse..."


----------



## roadrash (23 Jun 2019)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Or, reading between the lines, "one sign of weakness and I will kill him and ride over his still warm corpse..."



 yeah I would love to hear what he wanted to say rather than team orders


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Jun 2019)

Hugh Carthy ! What a ride that was.


----------



## rich p (23 Jun 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> Hugh Carthy ! What a ride that was.


Yes, it seemed like he stagnated at EF but they and he have upped their game in the last year.


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Jun 2019)

rich p said:


> Yes, it seemed like he stagnated at EF but they and he have upped their game in the last year.


He's come from the Giro on fire.He didn't really look like he was struggling on that climb either.90 odd k on his own.That was some stage to take your stage win.He nearly broke a smile at the end as well !


----------



## rich p (23 Jun 2019)

Adam4868 said:


> He's come from the Giro on fire.He didn't really look like he was struggling on that climb either.90 odd k on his own.That was some stage to take your stage win.He nearly broke a smile at the end as well !


One if those gritty, tough northern chaps. 
Softies like me in the sunny south are in awe...


----------



## Adam4868 (23 Jun 2019)

rich p said:


> One if those gritty, tough northern chaps.
> Softies like me in the sunny south are in awe...


Local to me so there's more than a little biased admiration.That scenery today probally reminds him of the fylde coast !


----------



## yello (23 Jun 2019)

You mean today's stage winner is a Brit? Well I'll be damned. I thought this Eucarti bloke the French commentators kept going on about must be another young Columbian I'd not heard of.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (25 Jun 2019)

I had watched all the stages but for some reason had forgot to record the last stage(nine)highlights.I went onto catch up and downloaded the stage on eurosports only to find when i started watching it was showing motor bike racing instead.
This is not the first time on eurosports that when i have recorded what was supposingly cycling that they were showing something completely different.
.


----------



## Adam4868 (25 Jun 2019)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I had watched all the stages but for some reason had forgot to record the last stage(nine)highlights.I went onto catch up and downloaded the stage on eurosports only to find when i started watching it was showing motor bike racing instead.
> This is not the first time on eurosports that when i have recorded what was supposingly cycling that they were showing something completely different.
> .


Yea I noticed that on Sunday.On my phone the player was showing motor racing and on my TV the race was on.
I only found out there was a difference at weekend !


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jun 2019)

I watched the stage from start to finish on Eurosport Player 'on demand' yesterday. There is a 4 hour recording there with the stage, interviews, presentations etc.


----------



## Slow But Determined (25 Jun 2019)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I had watched all the stages but for some reason had forgot to record the last stage(nine)highlights.I went onto catch up and downloaded the stage on eurosports only to find when i started watching it was showing motor bike racing instead.
> This is not the first time on eurosports that when i have recorded what was supposingly cycling that they were showing something completely different.
> .



Think yourself lucky, I did the same and ended up with fencing, the type where you try and stab each other not somebody erecting a waney lap!


----------



## pawl (25 Jun 2019)

Slow But Determined said:


> Think yourself lucky, I did the same and ended up with fencing, the type where you try and stab each other not somebody erecting a waney lap!





Same here.So much for Eurosport being the home Of Cycling.


----------



## rich p (25 Jun 2019)

pawl said:


> Same here.So much for Eurosport being the home Of Cycling.


It's not perfect but it's a live sports channel which buggers up timings sometimes.
Name me the other channel that shows so much of our minority sport?


----------



## pawl (25 Jun 2019)

rich p said:


> It's not perfect but it's a live sports channel which buggers up timings sometimes.
> Name me the other channel that shows so much of our minority sport?




Tried to find the last stage on catch-up.No joy More motorcycles.

One positive I didn’t have to listen to Carlton Kirbys joke a minute show.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (25 Jun 2019)

I just caught six minutes of the stage on youtube.
Great ride by hugh carthy,he has upped the pace(no pun intended)this season.
When he talks he sounds to me like freddie flintoff,must be the local accent peculiar to the preston area.
I also think that bernal has a great future.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jun 2019)

pawl said:


> Tried to find the last stage on catch-up.No joy More motorcycles.


I don't know what you are looking at - I can still see 4 hour video of the entire stage up there in the on-demand section!


----------

